
Epic opposes rules that would make it easier to share medical info - stygiansonic
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/22/epic-ceo-sends-letter-urging-hospitals-to-oppose-hhs-data-sharing-rule.html
======
verdverm
Of course they do, they prevent competition through non sharing and breaking
data formats between versions. Even of two hospitals use Epic, they may not be
compatible and docs still fax records to each other.

They need to be forced into the open format paradigm, or they can no longer
claim they care about outcomes

